# Minimum age for show bettas?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello, all. I have been looking at the IBC show schedule and contemplating attending the Indiana show in October. My first fry will be just shy of three months old then. Would that be old enough to possibly show one or two?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think size matters more then age.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hm. Yeah, I've been reading the IBC standards and not found the answer. Also, though I may need to make a new thread for this, I don't find "bicolor metallic" or "silver" listed anywhere. I wonder if mine will even be considered showable. Some are silver with yellow fins, like their dad.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

You will find the minimum size acceptable under the general standards. I think it is 1.5" for males and 1.25" for females body only.
There is a chapter on metallics and the bi-color chapter does mention metallics but not silver specifically. You could e-mail for clarification or enter the variations class. There has to be a strong separation between the two colors for bi-colors...like body one color and fins completely a solid other color. Colors for bi-color are any color combo listed under the single color fish. Any two of those colors. Metallics would be judged under the iridescence class if I am reading the standard correctly. Like I have said before, all the information is there but you have to read the ENTIRE thing to piece together what you actually need for your fish.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

If it's your first show would you be in the novice class? I didn't know that was segmented into sub classes.

I don't show so I have no idea. xD


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If unsure what category the fish should be listed under, you can place a note with the fish letting them know you are unsure and they will place him/her in the proper category. Can ask Gerald, Larissa or Lori about that for more details. If you need a link to Larissa or Lori, msg me on FB and I'll send it to ya  I don't check here multiple times a day to see a PM


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Deanna, 

You should definitely attend the Indiana show if you can. Ask to view the judging before arriving. Even if your fish are DQ for size, you will learn so much. You can ask important questions. Many very experienced betta breeders including my friend Dan and possibly Sieg will be there. :-D


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Fish must reach a certain size to be showable. Some mature slower than others so can have all ages in a class


----------

